# Wie ntp-client beim Systemstart starten?

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

wie kann ich ntp-client beim Systemstart starten lassen?

ntp-client ist im Runlevel "default",

```
server ~ # rc-update |grep ntp-client

           ntp-client |      default

server ~ #
```

jedoch bekomme ich beim Systemstart folgenden Fehler.

rc.log:

```
 * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate' ...

Error resolving 0.gentoo.pool.ntp.org: Name or service not known (-2)

Error resolving 1.gentoo.pool.ntp.org: Name or service not known (-2)

Error resolving 2.gentoo.pool.ntp.org: Name or service not known (-2)

Error resolving 3.gentoo.pool.ntp.org: Name or service not known (-2)

 * Failed to set clock

 [ !! ]

 * ERROR: ntp-client failed to start
```

Wenn das Systen "up" ist, lässt sich ntp-client anstandslos starten.

```
server ~ # /etc/init.d/ntp-client start

 * Setting clock via the NTP client 'ntpdate' ...            
```

Hat Jemand eine Idee, wie man dieses Problem lösen kann?

----------

## py-ro

Hast du an den Abhängigkeiten rum gespielt? Es sieht so aus als ob noch keine Netzwerkverbindung besteht und er deswegen die Namen nicht auflösen kann.

----------

## 3PO

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Hast du an den Abhängigkeiten rum gespielt? ....

 

Nein habe ich nicht.

```
server ~ # cat /etc/init.d/ntp-client

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-misc/ntp/files/ntp-client.rc,v 1.11 2007/03/09 17:24:28 vapier Exp $

depend() {

        before cron portmap

        need net

        use dns logger

}

checkconfig() {

        if ! type "${NTPCLIENT_CMD}" >/dev/null 2>/dev/null ; then

                eerror "Please edit /etc/conf.d/ntp-client"

                eerror "Unable to locate the client command ${NTPCLIENT_CMD}!"

                return 1

        fi

        if [ -z "${NTPCLIENT_OPTS}" ] ; then

                eerror "Please edit /etc/conf.d/ntp-client"

                eerror "I need to know what server/options to use!"

                return 1

        fi

        return 0

}

start() {

        checkconfig || return $?

        ebegin "Setting clock via the NTP client '${NTPCLIENT_CMD}'"

        "${NTPCLIENT_CMD}" ${NTPCLIENT_OPTS}

        eend $? "Failed to set clock"

}

server ~ #

```

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Kann es sein das du Networkmanager benutzt?

Sebastian

----------

## 3PO

Nein, Networkmanager wird nicht benutzt.

----------

## demiurg

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/NTP  weiter unter Kapitel setting time at boot

Beim aktuellen stable ntp-4.2.6_p5-r1, welches auch bei mir installiert ist,  ist ntpdate als deprecated gekennzeichnet. Meine Konfiguration

```
# /etc/conf.d/ntp-client

# Command to run to set the clock initially

# Most people should just leave this line alone ...

# however, if you know what you're doing, and you

# want to use ntpd to set the clock, change this to 'ntpd'

NTPCLIENT_CMD="sntp"

# Options to pass to the above command

# This default setting should work fine but you should

# change the default 'pool.ntp.org' to something closer

# to your machine.  See http://www.pool.ntp.org/ or

# try running `netselect -s 3 pool.ntp.org`.

NTPCLIENT_OPTS="-p \

   0.gentoo.pool.ntp.org"

```

und 

```

# /etc/conf.d/ntpd

# Options to pass to the ntpd process

# Most people should leave this line alone ...

# however, if you know what you're doing, feel free to tweak

NTPD_OPTS=""

```

für eine erfolgreiches syncronisieren.

----------

## Josef.95

 *3PO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> depend() {
> 
> ...

 

Das wurde inzwischen geändert, nach 

```
depend() {

        before cron portmap

        after net

        use dns logger

}
```

Nimm am besten ein re-emerge von net-misc/ntp vor - danach sollte es passen.

Siehe dazu zb auch im Bug 439564

----------

## Josef.95

 */usr/portage/net-misc/ntp/ChangeLog wrote:*   

>   11 Nov 2012; Mike Frysinger <vapier@gentoo.org> files/ntp-client.rc:
> 
>   Change "need net" to "after net" #439564#5 by Diego Elio Pettenò.

  Nur aus Interesse: Klappt es mit dem Änderungen im Initscript wirklich immer noch nicht?

----------

## 3PO

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Nur aus Interesse: Klappt es mit dem Änderungen im Initscript wirklich immer noch nicht?

 

Mittlerweile funktioniet es, leider aber weiss ich nicht mehr genau, welche Änderung nun wirklich das Problem gefixt hat...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## toralf

"need net" habe ich auch (noch) - und bei mir läufts.

Aber die Fehlermeldung weist eindeutig auf fehlende Namesnauflösung hin, evtl. auch ein timing-problem, wo das Netzwerkscript schon ein ok zurückmeldet, aber der Verbindungsaufbau doch noch nicht für alle Interface abgeschlossen ist ?

----------

